# FAQs und Infos zum XC Forum, bitte erst lesen, dann posten !!!!



## Principia (12. August 2003)

Hier findest Du Informationen zu diesem Unterforum und FAQ´s (frequently asked questions = häufig gestellte Fragen).

*Moderator dieses Forums*

Quen 

*Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums*

Erfahrungsaustausch zwischen Cross Country-Fahrer, Fragen und Themen zum IBC Racing Team

*Welche Fragen gehören hier her?*

Eigentlich _alles_ was man dem Thema XC (Cross Country) zuordnen kann, Tipps für Rennen & Material, Technik, Streckendiskussion usw..., Fragen die sich aber speziell mit Kaufberatung befassen, sind im entsprechenden Forum Kaufberatung zu diskutieren. 

Fragen, die sich mit allgemeiner Technik- oder sonstigen Themen befassen sind in den dazu vorgesehen Unterforen im Tech Talk zu diskutieren.

Da die Moderatoren ihren Job hier im Forum auch nur in ihrer Freizeit ausueben haben sie keine Lust, einigen Leuten die Themen in die passenden Foren hinterher zu verschieben. Wir bitten euch außerdem, vor einer Anfrage die Suchfunktion des Forums oder/und die FAQs zu benutzen, um das mehrfache Stellen der selben Frage zu vermeiden. Threads die doppelt begonnen wurden, werden kommentarlos gelöscht !

*Wie wird sich hier benommen? / Was wird nicht geduldet?*

Wie ueberall in den Foren von mtb-news.de:

Keine Themen doppelt beginnen
Beiträge sauber halten
Keine Angriffe gegenüber anderen Forenmitgliedern
Kein Spam, keine unautorisierte Werbung
siehe auch die Verhaltensregeln

*Oft gestellte Fragen (FAQ´s)*


Bildergalerie
Körperdaten (Diskussion über Gewicht, usw...)
Rennvorbereitung 
Neuheiten im XC Bereich
Fully Rahmen für CC und Marathon, aber welcher??? 
Reifen  Diskussion
Rennstrategie


Hast du Vorschläge zur Erweiterung dieser Liste (sehr erwünscht), so schreibe Quen eine PM oder Mail.


----------

